
658 kids separated from parents in 2 weeks: project 45K by Jan 20, 2020 - killjoywashere
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/07/us/children-immigration-borders-family-separation.html
======
killjoywashere
These families need video conferencing, now. I have been separated from my
children (by the meta-choice of military service), and my wife works in the
foster care system. This is horrible. The solution is political, but we will
all be complicit in creating a population of monsterously angry people who
hate us if we don't do something for these kids. Now. Talking with my wife.
OMG.

